# Race Face Turbine Kurbel



## [email protected] (20. April 2005)

Warum wurde die um die Kurbel laufende Fräsung bei der letzten Serie weggelassen?


----------



## Seven-Eleven (16. August 2011)

Das Thema interessiert mich auch. Weiß jemand warum die Fräsung weggelassen wurde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (17. August 2011)

Die "Blutrinne"? Hat wohl die Stabilität negativ beeinflußt.


----------

